# Seerosen



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht hat es ja nur mit meiner Ungeduld zu tun..... aber alles im Garten und auch im Teich fängt an auszutreiben, meine Seerosen machen aber, so glaube ich zumindestens, noch überhaupt keine Anstalten, sich dem Frühling hinzugeben und die ersten Blätter zu bilden.

Ist das noch normal?


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Harald,

ich könnte mir vorstellen, das ist von Art zu Art unterschiedlich, witerhin wird auch die Wassertemperatur eine Rolle spielen.

Bei mir z.b. ist die Tiefsitzende (ca 80cm) schon bis auf 50cm der Oberfläche herangekommen. Von der 2ten, sie sitzt bei 40cm ist noch nix zu sehen.

Es ist wie immer im Leben, es gibt Frühstarter und andere die .....


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Harald,
meine Winterharten treiben zumindestens schon rote Blätter,die ahben aber noch nicht die Wasseroberfläche erreicht...
Un dso viel anders ist das Klima ja nicht   

Wioe Tief stehen deine denn,und welches Substrat ahst du verwendet??


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

Hallo

hab da mal ne ganz andere Frage. Kann ich Seerosen auch in Pflanztaschen setzen. Denn mein Teich wird umgebaut und bekommt nur noch steile Wände. Ich könnte dann auch welche für geringer Tiefe nehmen. Die Tiefe im Teich wird etwa 1,6 m betragen.

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,
die Seerose wird dort nicht genug Platz finden...
Besser wäre es,wenn du eine Art Podest aus Bierkästen(ohne Flaschen) baust,und sie dort draufstellt...

Um welche Art/Sorte handelt es sich denn??


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Steeev

Art und Sorte weiß ich noch nicht genau. Dachte an evtl. eine __ Zwergseerose. Habe bei Werner gestöbert und einige gesehen. Vielleicht meldet sich Werner ja auch noch dazu. 
Danke aber schon mal.

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

Seerosen in der Pflanztasche? 

Interessante Idee. Also sie dürfte natürlich nicht zu stark wachsen, sonst macht sie Dir schon im ersten Jahr die Tasche kaputt. Damit fallen schon mal alle Odorata-Hybriden weg. Zweitens hängt sie in der Tasche drin, sie sollte also kriechen und nicht aufrecht wachsen - damit fallen alle Sorten mit Ananasrhizom weg. Bleibt eigentlich nicht mehr so viel übrig: __ Pygmaea rubra, Pygmaea alba, Ellisiana, __ Froebeli, __ Helvola, __ laydekeri lilacea, Perrys Baby Red,  und das war's auch schon. 

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Werner

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Die Idee kam mir als ich deinen Katalog durchgeschaut habe. Viele Seerosen sind ja für geringe Tiefen ( schlecht bei steilen Wänden). Werde mich aber noch mal mit dir in Verbindung setzen, wenn das ganze aktuell wird. Möchte ja den Pflanzenfilter ja auch vergrößern.
Vielleicht befestige ich auch die Pflanzkörbe am Rahmen für die Folie, Mal seh´n.

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

ich habe keine Ahnung, wie das Substrat, in dem die Seerosen stehen, heißt. Es ist auf jeden Fall grobkörnig (ca. 5 - 8 mm). Letztes Jahr sind sie darin auch gut angegangen.

Ich habe eine Seerose gestern abend mal rausgeholt. Ich glaube schon, daß die vorhandenen kleinen Blätter neu sind. Sie macht auch noch keinen abgestorbenen Eindruck


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

*aufgetaucht*

AUFGETAUCHT 
gestern
 27.04.2004 15:23:12 MESZ

auch wenn es nur eine Allerweltsnilpferdfutterseerose ist


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Harald,
evtl. solltenb ich mal vorbeikommen und schauen..
Dann kann ich dir fast sicher sagen,ob die noch leben oder kaputt sind...


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

kannst Du gerne machen, so wie es aussieht, bin ich morgen zuhause..... Komm einfach vorbei... nur nicht zu früh...


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Harald,
1.Mai ist blöd...da hab ich schon was anderes vor..aber ich fahre nicht wie die anderen zum Samsonsee...das ist immer langeweilig..
Da müssen wir einen anderen Tag ausmachen,andem ich kommen kann...
Hast du einen Hund oderso?? Nicht dass ich mich plötzlich erschrecke...


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

außer Goldfischen habe ich nur noch einen Vogel......, der ist aber im Käfig.

Komm einfach vorbei, ab 5 bin ich meistens da......


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

Inzwischen habe ich eine meiner beiden Seerosen in einen Eimer gepackt, um sie besser beobachten zu können..... aber ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass sie vom Zugucken schneller wächst... :cry: 

Die kleinen Blätter, die sie hat, fühlen sich aber nicht abgestorben an, auch die, aus dem Pflanzkorb hängenden Wurzeln sind nicht abgestorben.

Kann es dennoch sein, dass sie in den Seerosenhimmel gegangen ist?


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo Harald,

das hört sich nicht so an, als sei sie abgestorben. Auch meine Seerosen wachsen kaum, es ist ihnen einfach noch zu kalt. Wahrscheinlich sind nach dem Supersommer vom vergangenen Jahr unser Erwartungen einfach zu hoch. Es ist erst Anfang Mai, die Eisheiligen sind noch nicht vorbei und wir leben im kühlen Mitteleuropa. Der Sommer fängt bei uns erst im Juni an.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo Werner,

dann werde ich doch erstmal noch abwarten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2004)

hallo harald,
geduld ist angesagt.  8) 
hier bei mir im hohen norden wächst auch noch nicht soviel. die sumpfdotterblumen fangen gerade an zu blühen und der __ froschbiss taucht vereinzelt auf. meine seerose hat zwar schon rote blätter, aber nur unter wasser.
auch ich muss mich gedulden (was natürlich schwerfällt, wenn man die bilder der anderen sieht   )


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2004)

ruhig blut harald 

dachte auch erst, meine seerose hat den winter nicht überstanden aber gestern hat sich das erste blatt gezeigt


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2004)

@Werner:

Werner, kannste mir bitte sagen, welche Seerosen bei 120 cm eingebracht werden können?
Habe meiner meiner bisherigen Suche immer nur eine gefunden (Namen weiß ich grad nicht) und ich hätte doch gerne was Abwechslung!!

Danke für Deine Hilfe  

LG

casalena
Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
was ich an Haralds Seerosen bloß komisch finde,
bei mir treiben die winterharten schon aus...
bei ihm nicht,und wir leben im gleichen Dorf...
Er wohnt zwar von der Lage her etwas höher als ich,aber das dürfte nichts ausmachen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

oft ist das Mikroklima entscheidend. Man möchte nicht glauben welche Unterschiede es auf kleinem Raum gibt. Bei mir im Garten blühen manche Pflanzen mit 14 Tagen Unterschied obwohl es die gleichen Sorten sind. Es kommt nur darauf an in welchem Teil vom Garten sie stehen. Noch extremer: ich habe ein Foliengewächshaus, das mit der Ostseite an einen Schuppen angebaut ist. Auf der Ostseite kommt die Sonne erst ab Mittag hin, etwa eine Stunde später als auf die Westseite. Auf der Ostseite werden die Tomaten mit Ach und Krach gerade noch reif, während ich mich auf der Westseit ab ab Juni vor Tomaten nicht retten kann. Zwischen Ost- und Westseite liegen nur 4 Meter, und es ist alles in einem Gewächshaus mit 32 Quadratmeter Grundfläche. Man sollte doch meinen, da drin würde ein einheitliches Klima herrschen!

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2004)

Hallo Werner,
das mit dem Mikroklima ist wirklich wahr..
Damit ließe sich auch erklären,warum einige Pflanzen bloß an einer Stelle bei uns im Garten wachsen...

Nun denn..ich ahb Harald angeschreiben,wann ich mal zu ihm kommen kann..
Ich werde mir das ganze dann mal aus der Nähe ansehen...


----------

